# WHats the best tires?



## Steves95M3 (Oct 13, 2003)

Ok guys, what (in your opinion) is the best tire for my 95 M3. I am an agressive driver, and want the car to handle great. Anyone used Bridgestone RE 750's yet?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

I just put some Pirelli P Zero Neros on my 95. I wasn't planning on buying them, but the Tire Rack closeout price of $105/tire swayed the decision a bit. I got 5 tires mounted for just under $650. They seem to be good, but they are used on my daily driver- I have heard they lack a bit at the track.


----------



## Ty Vil (Dec 19, 2002)

If you want Bridgestone's get the Pole Position SO-3. They're the best Bridgestone tire and what I run on my car. Pretty expensive and they don't last but they're a great tire.


----------



## jsn117 (Nov 10, 2003)

Michelin Pilot Sport - no question


----------



## Dennis33 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 are the BEST*



Steves95M3 said:


> Ok guys, what (in your opinion) is the best tire for my 95 M3. I am an agressive driver, and want the car to handle great. Anyone used Bridgestone RE 750's yet?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Just replaced my Bridgestone Potenza S03 tires.
The Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3 are rated bestter in almost every category


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

For street and autox driving, Falken Azenis Sports.

They heat up a bit too much during warm weather for use at the track, but they blow S-03s away. (I've run S-03s and Azenis Sports concurrently.) As a real bonus, Azenis Sports are actually able to warm up during the winter seasons, which makes them far more drivable than S-03s in cold weather.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm supposed to be getting Eagle F1 GS-D3s as street tires for the racer, but they are on back order for 235-40x17

In the meatime, we'll get a few laps at Laguna Seca this weekend on the Eagle F1 GS-D2s and I can let you know what people think of those.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

My '99 came used from the dealer with Re 750s or whatever they are. I am not impressed. I have a friend with a '99 convertible with Pilot Sports. They are much better (but way expensive). When I finally burn through these, I will probably go with S-03s. I spin them at least once a day to hasten their departure. I am looking forward to a stiffer sidewall.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

We did a few sessions at Laguna Seca on the Eagle F1 GS-D2s and for street tires the few instructors that drove the car thought they did pretty well, especially after they warmed up.

I just got the GS-D3s the other day and got them mounted. Have not done any spirited driving, but on inspection, they seem to have a little softer compound and more aggresive tread pattern.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> For street and autox driving, Falken Azenis Sports.
> 
> They heat up a bit too much during warm weather for use at the track, but they blow S-03s away. (I've run S-03s and Azenis Sports concurrently.) As a real bonus, Azenis Sports are actually able to warm up during the winter seasons, which makes them far more drivable than S-03s in cold weather.


Clarification - you mean for a full-time, all weather (realistically) tire? Not just for AutoX?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> Clarification - you mean for a full-time, all weather (realistically) tire? Not just for AutoX?


 That's what I use them for.


----------



## sleddog (Jan 23, 2004)

S-03 Pole positions are the best dry and wet traction of any street tire for the M-3's-I have used them on the track as well and they are amazing for a street tire-wear is okay, better than my previous Yokie Avs Sports, and not near as loud as they wear
true, they ain't cheap but no question at all about the quality of the performance they deliver


----------



## brainmuscle (Dec 6, 2003)

Steves95M3 said:


> Ok guys, what (in your opinion) is the best tire for my 95 M3. I am an agressive driver, and want the car to handle great. Anyone used Bridgestone RE 750's yet?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


I have been using them for a 1/2 year so far. They are very good, but not excellent.
When driving aggressive A LITTLE BIT of confidence is not there, you know the feeling of extra security. But overall I am not dissapointed, wet and dry they definitely get the job done when driving aggressive. The reason I purchased them it is because I wanted a tire with a decent thread wear which at them same time is not noisy, and is grippy in wet and dry. I tell you this having already experience with PILOT SPORTS.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jon25 (Jan 26, 2004)

I have toyo proxes TS1 on my 1995 m3. 235/45 17 front 245/45 17 back
they are amazing in the wet and dry. Even w/o traction control in the wet weather they are great. I am about to purchase a sceond pair


----------



## BMW MotorSport (Jun 12, 2003)

*My .02*

For sure the all time best tire is what BMW used on our cars in stock form. Michelin. Due to their price they are just too much for me. Second on my list would be the S-03's, third are the toyo's. I just recently bought new tires but didn't buy any of the mentioned. I went the affordable route. I bought Falken F-451's, same exact tread pattern as the Michelin Pilot Sports. Nice hard side walls and a great tire for the price. I have taken them on a canyon run and handled very well. Just my .02 hope it helps.


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm due for new summer tires come spring. I will be getting the Michelin Pilot Sport PS2.


----------



## jon25 (Jan 26, 2004)

jon25 said:


> I have toyo proxes TS1 on my 1995 m3. 235/45 17 front 245/45 17 back
> they are amazing in the wet and dry. Even w/o traction control in the wet weather they are great. I am about to purchase a sceond pair


I was incorrect in my TOYO size instead of 45's they are 40's


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> For street and autox driving, Falken Azenis Sports.
> 
> They heat up a bit too much during warm weather for use at the track, but they blow S-03s away. (I've run S-03s and Azenis Sports concurrently.) As a real bonus, Azenis Sports are actually able to warm up during the winter seasons, which makes them far more drivable than S-03s in cold weather.


Nick,

How does this tire perform in the rain? From the tread design, it looks as if it might want to hydroplane.

When you said this tire would blow away the S-03, I assume you were referring to dry conditions, but how would you compare this tire to the S-03s in the rain?

Is this an R compound tire?

Tire Rack does not sell this brand of tire, where would I be able to purchase them online?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

scottn2retro said:


> I just got the GS-D3s the other day and got them mounted. Have not done any spirited driving, but on inspection, they seem to have a little softer compound and more aggresive tread pattern.


Scott,

Have you had enough time to drive on these tires yet to give a review? I am seriously thinking about buying a set of the GS-D3s and really interested to hear your thoughts.

I've heard only one bad thing about this tire and it's that the side wall is too soft and doesn't provide good feed back during initial turn-in... then again, most of the people that complained about this were running higher profile tires. I would think this would not be as noticeable with a lower profile tire.

Looking forward to your review.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Andy said:


> Scott,
> Have you had enough time to drive on these tires yet to give a review? I am seriously thinking about buying a set of the GS-D3s and really interested to hear your thoughts.
> 
> I've heard only one bad thing about this tire and it's that the side wall is too soft and doesn't provide good feed back during initial turn-in... then again, most of the people that complained about this were running higher profile tires. I would think this would not be as noticeable with a lower profile tire.
> ...


I haven't really done any kind of spirited driving on the street with the car (the car is really noticeable) and from here on out we'll be on R compounds at the track, but I'll try to let sergiok (he's a driving instructor) drive it around more, let him exercise it on some tight ramps and get his opinion.


----------



## BimmerDawg (Jan 27, 2004)

I have RE 750s on my '98 coupe now and couldn't be happier. They've worn well, as I have around 12k on the set, with still a bit to go. I recommend them.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Andy said:


> Nick,
> 
> How does this tire perform in the rain? From the tread design, it looks as if it might want to hydroplane.
> 
> ...


 In wet conditions, the compound is better than S-03s, IMHO. In deep water, well... If you have an EEG, you ought to be able to figure out what happens.

The tires are available from Discount Tire Direct.


----------



## jaramill (Feb 20, 2002)

Steves95M3 said:


> Ok guys, what (in your opinion) is the best tire for my 95 M3. I am an agressive driver, and want the car to handle great. Thanks for all your help.


No question best bang for the buck, is the new model of Kumho Tires....Kumho ECSTA MXs. They stick like crazy-glue. Do a price comparison on TireRack and you'll see. No way I'm getting ripped off by Bridgestone PP SO-3s. Granted they are better, but at that cost, no way. Same goes for Michelin. After Kumho I'd look at Toyos, or BF Goodridge kd/Force.

Gio


----------



## RicN (Dec 23, 2002)

i have s03 and i think they are loud/noisy as hell.


----------



## Mantic6t9 (Jan 13, 2004)

I think you need to ask yourself a few questions before you buy the "best" tire for. Are you looking for max performance, is tread life important, can you replace tires twice a year, what's your driving style, etc.... With any choice in tires there are going to be trade offs, you need to figure out which trade offs are acceptable for you. I have s03s and love almost everything about them. They handle great in either wet or dry conditions, are low in road noise, and always seem to put a smile on my face. Now here are the things i don't like. They tramline on uneven surfaces, rears wear out very fast, their cost is a little too high for me to be happy about replacing them twice a year. 

They are a great performance tire but if you do alot of interstate driving you are literally burining your money. That being said... I think i'm going to try the RE750 and see if i can deal with the trade offs. If my car ever does make it to a track or autoX like i've been planning i'll have a lighter set of 17s with better tires anyway.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Also tire tech changes. What was a great ire a year ago, is an OK tire now.

SO-3s are very good tires, but tess show the Goodyear F1 GS-D3 is a better wet tire (by a pretty large margin) and about the samein the dry.

The Michelin Plot Sports are not bad tires, but the Piot Sport 2 tires are right now the best all around street tire.

If you want the BEST dry handling, go with BF Goodrich KDs. But not so great in the weet.

The Falken Azenis Sports are great tires, but lack a full range of sizes. And thei 245 17 only comes in a very tall 4 aspect ratio.

Some people run Toyo T1S with great results. Some een run RA-1 R-comps on the street. 

Goto ire Rack and check al the Max performance tires in your size. None of them are that bad.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

After much soul searching, I ordered Pilot Sport 2s for this go around . . . they were on sale and less expensive than the original Pilot Sports, too.


----------



## mbanks21 (Aug 5, 2003)

Just put on BS SO3 and they feel awesome. We'll see how they perform in some FL rain


----------

